# European government bonds



## kransky (24 April 2011)

Does anyone know if its possible to trade European govt bonds?

Would love to be able to trade CFDs of Euro bonds..


----------



## kransky (24 April 2011)

*Re: European govt bonds*

ie, who can i do it through?


----------



## tothemax6 (24 April 2011)

*Re: European govt bonds*

Probably most CFD providers.
Have a look at CMC markets CFD schedule: http://www.cmcmarkets.com.au/content/documents/cfd/cmc_markets_product_schedule.pdf

Go to page 31.


----------



## kransky (24 April 2011)

*Re: European govt bonds*

Trouble is i am looking for italian and spanish bonds..


----------



## addison (5 July 2011)

ive been looking on the treasury and central bank websites, for info re govt bond auctions, but as yet havent found out precisely how an individual can "bid" to purchase bonds in this manner, or indeed if thats how its done, id be interested to know


----------

